# GUATEMALA CITY | Insigne | 16 fl | U/C



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*INSIGNE*


*Design: Proporción y Escala*









Insigne 1




























Here you can see some animations of Insigne among other projects from the same developer:





​


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Constructora Qualicons*









*Constructora Qualicons*









*Constructora Qualicons*









*Constructora Qualicons*









*Constructora Qualicons*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

^^









*Constructora Qualicons*









*Constructora Qualicons*









*Constructora Qualicons*









*Constructora Qualicons*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Edificio Insigne*









*Edificio Insigne*









*Edificio Insigne*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Edificio Insigne*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lower right corner:


Z15 by Carlos Orellana, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yesterday:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Proporcion y escala*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Bottom center of the image:


Sin título by Alicia Rubio, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Constructora Qualicons


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

From a building nearby


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*
Edificio Insigne*

*
Edificio Insigne*

*
Edificio Insigne*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Today, from the back:



Ifig said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Edificio Insigne*


*Edificio Insigne*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yesterday: 


C_F said:


> *IFIG*​
> Gracias Ifig! kay:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

[/CENTER]

*Edificio Insigne*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

The facade



Ifig said:


>


----------



## YaelSD (Dec 13, 2016)

Are there any restrictions for height in Guatemala City? It'd be nice to see more variety in height on the skyline :yes: that been said, I think its a great complex!


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

YaelSD said:


> Are there any restrictions for height in Guatemala City? It'd be nice to see more variety in height on the skyline :yes: that been said, I think its a great complex!


Unfortunately, there are several height restrictions. The airport is in the middle of the city, which is the main reason why. Recently, some of the restrictions were taken off so many new proyects are a bit higher now.

----

Some great pics here



rudycano said:


> unas que tomé hoy que andaba por ahí
> 
> 
> Guatemala City, zona 15 by Rudy Cano, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Constructora Qualicons*









*Constructora Qualicons*









*Constructora Qualicons*









*Constructora Qualicons*









*Constructora Qualicons*









*Constructora Qualicons*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

More!



Jules92 said:


> De hoy. Por atrás se siente más alto.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

INSIGNE[/B]

*
INSIGNE*

*
INSIGNE*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*
INSIGNE*

*
INSIGNE*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ifig said:


>











*Edificio Insigne*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

This is how the opposite side looks:



Ifig said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

On the center left:



rudycano said:


> unas fotos que tomé hoy de Ciudad de Guatemala
> 
> 
> Ciudad de Guatemala by Rudy Cano, en Flickr
> ...





rudycano said:


> aquí hay una más de cerca
> 
> 
> Ciudad de Guatemala by Rudy Cano, en Flickr


----------

